# Prüfintervall NOT-AUS Sicherheitsketten an Wärmeerzeugungsanlagen



## MSommer (25 November 2009)

</SPAN> Hallo miteinander,
ich bin Neu im Forum und möchte gleich mit einer Frage starten:

Bei Kesselanlagen ab einer gewissen Größe bzw. bei BHKWs ist es erforderlich "Not-Aus-Ketten" zur Anlagenabschaltung aufzubauen, die im Gefahrenfall die Feuerung bzw. das BHKW sicher abschalten. 
Soweit klar. Gebaut wurde ein zentraler NOT-AUS-Schaltschrank, der alle Wärmeerzeugungsanlagen inkl. der Energieversorgungsleitungen (Öl/Gas, etc.) verriegelt bzw. sicher absperrt. Alle Bauteile mit Zulassung. Die NOT-Aus-Einrichtung inkl. der zugehörigen Sicherheitsketten in den Anlagenschaltanlagen sind vom TÜV abgenommen.

Jetzt wurde ich vom Bauherrn gefragt, in welchem Prüfzyklus der NOT-Aus-Einrichtung durchgeführt werden muss.

Kann mir da jemand verbindliche Auskunft (mit Angabe des Schriftsatzes oder DIN) geben zu:

- Prüfintervall Kesselanlagen
- Prüfintervall BHKW


Es gibt bereits eine Gefährdungsbeurteilungen für die Wärmeerzeugungsanlage. Da steht aber Momentan nichts über den Zeitrahmen der Nachprüfung der NOT-Aus-Steuerung drin. Wenn ich die Druckgeräterichtlinie als Grundlage nehme, dann sind Prüfungen an Sicherheitseinrichtungen je "Druckgeräteklasse" entweder 1/2-Jährlich oder 1x-jährlich gefordert, je nach Sicherheitsklasse gefordert. 

Das Personal des Heizwerkes ist in der Anlagentechnik fitt und wurde mehrfach in die neuen Funktionen/Anlagenaufbauten eingewiesen. Außerdem sind immer geprüfte "Heizer" in der Schicht zum betreiben der Kessel und BHKWs vor Ort. Bisher wurde immer 1/2-jährlich die Funktion der Not-Aus-Kette geprüft. 

Aber durch das neue BHKW kommt Unsicherheit auf. Der Hersteller schreibt zur Not-Aus-Schaltung nichts in seinem Bedienerhandbuch. Einzige Infos werden aufgeführt zur monatlichen Prüfung der Elektrischen Steuerung und internen Schutzmaßnahmenprüfung. Außerdem steht der Hinweis zur Erstellung einer Gefährdungsanalyse, die zwar vorliegt, jedoch noch um die neuen Anlagen ergänzt werden muss.

Das Problem bei der zentralen Not-Aus-Schaltung ist, dass bei der Prüfung im gesamten Werk Wärmetechnisch keine Versorgung möglich ist. Somit ist das Ganze nur begrenzt prüfbar, weil der Zeitraum zur Wiederinbetriebnahme der Wärmeerzeugung mindestens 30 Minuten beträgt, was zu Produktionsausfällen bzw. Unterbrechungen führt. 

Danke im Voraus
Michael Sommer


----------



## Sockenralf (25 November 2009)

Hallo und willkommen im Forum,

so trifft man sich wieder 



MfG


----------



## Andreas Koenig (25 November 2009)

Hallo,
Ich kenn mich nun direkt bei dieser Art Anlagen nicht aus, aber mal paar Ideen: 

ich würde erst mal überlegen, welche Fehler konkret getestet werden sollen. In der Regel geht es ja darum, ob die Kontakte der Betätigungsschalter überhaupt öffnen und das Signal bis zum Sicherheitsschaltgerät weggeschaltet wird. Ausserdem ob die Betätigungselemente mechanisch noch vorhanden sind/funktionieren. 
Für letzteren Fall kann man bis insgesamt 6050 Betätigungen einen Fehlerausschluss annehmen, da die Schalter dafür ausgelegt sein müssen lt. Norm (??? steht im BIA-Report 2/2008 welche Prüfnorm konkret.) --> Sichtprüfung

Bei komplexen Anlagen bietet sich eine separate Testroutine an, bei der man z.B. den Notauskreis über einen Schlüsseltaster im Sicherheitsschaltgerät ausser Betrieb setzen kann und eine Testleuchte aktiviert. Nun kann man einen Mann mit einem Funkgerät zu den Notaustastern schicken. Der Mann am Schaltschrank betätigt nun den Schlüsseltaster - Mann am Notaus betätigt den Notaus und entriegelt ihn sofort wieder --> Mann am Schaltschrank prüft Aufleuchten der Indikatorleuchte und lässt Schlüsseltaster wieder los. Usw für die anderen Notausschalter.  Da die Notausschalter verrasten, würde ein Notaussignal durch einen der anderen Notausbetätiger sofort erkannt, sobald der Mann am Schaltschrank den Schlüsseltaster loslässt: Das sollte bei einer entsprechenden vorherigen Einweisung der Bedienmannschaft der Anlage ausreichende Sicherheit während des Tests sicherstellen und 99% der zu erwartenden Fehler erkennen.

Geht aber einfach nur bei programmierbaren SSG/ Sicherheits-SPS zu machen, was man bei komplexen Anlagen ja öfter hat. 
Eine weitere Möglichkeit ist, in einem programmierbaren Sicherheitsschaltgerät mit einem Schlüsselschalter ein Zeitglied zu aktivieren, was den Notaus um ca. 2-3 s verzögert. Gleichzeitig wird ein Zähler in der SPS (wird über Meldeausgang der Sicherheitssteuerung hochgesetzt) aktiviert. Nun betätigt man jeden Notaus genau einmal und entriegelt sofort wieder.  Solange man in den 2-3 s bleibt, wird nur der Zähler +1 hochgesetzt. Sonst löst das Zeitglied im SSG ein Nothalt aus.

 Wenn SPS-Zähler = Gesamtzahl der Notausschalter = OK, sonst NOK

Wenn der Schlüsselschalter länger als x Minuten/Stunden nicht rückgestellt wird, sollte man wohl auch ein Notaus machen, um dein dauerhaftes Verzögern zu vermeiden. 

Gruss Andreas


----------



## MSommer (27 November 2009)

Hallo Andreas,

Danke für Deine ausführliche Erläuterung der Testroutine. Ich werde mit meinem TÜV in den nächsten Tagen einmal ansprechen, ob er solch eine Variante überhaupt zulässt. Ich werde im Forum entsprehende Infos geben.

Bei der Überprüfung von doppelten Sicherheits-und Druckbegrenzern ist eine ähnliche Schaltung mittels Schlüsselschalter zur Überbrückung/Test zugelassen um das einzelne Sicherheitsschaltgerät zu überprüfen. Der Unterschied ist, dass wenn ich beide Schlüsselschalter versehentlich "Ein-Schalte", dass dann eine sorortige Sicherheitsabschaltung erfolgt. Auch wird die Schalterstellung jeweils auf die Leitzentrale zurückgemeldet, oftmals mit zeitverzögerter Alarmierung, wenn die Prüfzeit überschritten wurde. Aber das ist ja bei Deiner Testvariante integrierbar. 

Noch ist aber der Zeitrahmen für den Prüfintervall nicht geklärt. Vielleicht kann mir hier niemand weiterhelfen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Andreas Koenig (27 November 2009)

Prüfintervalle muss man wohl selber überlegen. Das hängt vohl auch von den Umgebungsbedingungen (Schutz, Nässe, mechanische Beschädigungsgefahr) ab. 

Es könnte sein, dass man bestimmte Schalter öfter als andere prüfen muss. z.B  in der Schaltwarte weniger häufig als an einer staubigen Bandanlage oder im Freien.

Wir setzen meist 6 Monate an mit der Begründung, dass es sich um "zuverlässige" Bauteile handelt (wobei man z. B. nach den Prüfnormen für die Schalter davon ausgeht, dass der Schalter bis 6050 Betätigungen unter normalen Industriebedingungen mechanisch nicht versagen darf, durch das Ruhestromprinzip ein Bruch der Leiter erkannt würde, die Kontakte nicht verkleben, da geringe Last und zwangsöffnend). Blieben Fehler wie ein Querschluss beider Kanäle gleichzeitig, was im Schaltschrank per Fehlerausschluss auch noch ausschließbar ist Möglicherweise wäre sogar der durch eine Widerstandsmessung während des Betriebes erkennbar (Verkürzter Leiter = weniger Widerstand). Mit so was würde ich selber dann auf ca. 6 Monate Sichtprüfung + 1 Jahr Erproben hoch gehen.  Kenne so eine Lösung in der PRaxis aber leider nicht.

Gruss  Andreas


----------



## Beren (30 November 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------

